# Response and Update to: hen excreting poop with blood!!!!



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just want to thanks everyone for concerned regarding to my cockatiel. I just want to let everyone knows that she is FINE!!!! Tail stop bobbing. 

Also, I'm really upset with people that always bring their pets to vet right away when something just happened. 

I personally like to observed for a bit first before taking my birds to a vet. First, traveling can be stressful to a bird. Second, when you interrupt the breeding cycle of the bird she might have problem with the production of the egg, such as, yolk getting stuck inside of her body, etc. In the end, causing more trouble.

I did call to a vet for advice. He stated that I should see what happen in the next few days before taking the bird to him. Just like my previous experience with my cockatiel having diarrhea. He also told me to observe few days first before taking the bird to him.

Please don't take your birds to the vet right away if something just happened. Observe, do some research, ask some advice (which i did) and analyze the situation before you go take your pets to a vet.

If you have a cold or nose bleed, I don't think see others go to the doctor right away. Unless, the situation get worst. 

Thanks for reading and the advice.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Birds are not like humans and when something goes wrong and if you wait a few days they could be dead by then. Birds hide there signs of sickness untill they get realy sick. So by the time you see signs of sickness its realu serious. You should take your bird to the vet right when you notec something wrong. And (if i remember correct) a yolk that gets stuck in her body is a very dangerouse problem. So plz dont tell people that they should wait several days before they take there bird to the vet, when you should realy take the bird to the vet.

EDIT: sorry if some of the words are not spelled right. My keybord is so messed up right now.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sorry if something is wrong I take ALL my pets STRAIGHT to the vet they are not humans and can't tell us when they don't feel good! Personally I INTEND on taking any of my animals (Birds included) to the vet when I feel SOMETHING is wrong and if you are concerned enough to post on here then take your bird to the vet.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I did call to a vet for advice... Observe, do some research, ask some advice (which i did) and analyze the situation before you go take your pets to a vet.


This part of your post is good - when you have doubts about what you should do, it's an excellent idea to talk to your vet to get his/her advice. Educating yourself is also excellent.

I disagree with everything else you said. Birds do everything they can to hide their symptoms, so if the bird looks sick it's likely that the situation is already desperate. It isn't comparable to a person having a cold or nosebleed.

You recently had a bird that had bloody droppings following egg laying and was also tail-bobbing. It's universally agreed that it's a very clear danger sign if a bird bobs its tail in rhythm with its breathing, and a little blood associated with egg laying may or may not be normal. 

Calling your vet for advice was good, responsible behavior, and I hope the vet gave you accurate advice. Telling people not to take their bird to the vet when it has symptoms of illness is irresponsible and could result in their bird dying unnecessarily. It's easier to treat problems if you catch them early, and if you wait until it gets worse it could be too late.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

It's good to know your hen is fine. Regarding your analogy, yes I do go to the dr if a cold or something persists around 3 days. It's fine to observe your bird, but you also need to remember birds tend to be really sick when they show signs because instinctually they know to hide sicknesses. If you read the thread all the way, you'll see why people responded the way they did. No one is trying to be mean, but everyone has their experiences and that's what we base our advice off of.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Please read carefully. My birds is laying eggs now. But many people suggest me bring the bird right away to the vet because in one of the poop there is 1-2 drops of blood. If i did bring the bird to a vet, first, she will be stressed out and second it will interrupt her breeding cycle *WHICH CAN CAUSE YOLK STUCK IN THE BODY*. If we all bring our pets to the vet when something just happened, then we might take up the vet time from people who have pets that are in great needs. 

If the doctor think it is that urgent then I wonder why the doctor told me to observe my cocktiel for few days first?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Second, when you interrupt the breeding cycle of the bird she might have problem with the production of the egg, such as, yolk getting stuck inside of her body, etc. In the end, causing more trouble.*
-----------------------------------------

This is very true. The worst case scenario would be movement that could cause the yolk to rupture and circulating yolk in the bloodstream contributing to a stroke. I can understand this, but *sooo *many people have been following your posting and worrying about your hen and responses and updates would have cooled off strong reactions and responses. 

You were in a darn if you do and darned if you don't situation in regards to moving her.

If you are on a good relationship with your vet you might ask the vet if there is anything that can be given her to that you can pick up at the vets.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's complicated when breeding birds may have a medical problem, and in these situations I usually advise people to call their vet and ask for their recommendation. This is what you did so I have no complaints on that score.

I do have complaints about this statement though:


> Please don't take your birds to the vet right away if something just happened. Observe, do some research, ask some advice (which i did) and analyze the situation before you go take your pets to a vet.


There's nothing in there about asking the vet's advice before you decide whether or not to bring the bird in for examination. The "wait and see" approach can be deadly, and internet research and advice won't always give you the right answer. Physically taking the bird to the vet's office might not always be the wisest course, but talking to the vet about the situation is a lot smarter than a do-it-yourself diagnosis.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

huson said:


> .
> 
> Please don't take your birds to the vet right away if something just happened. Observe, do some research, ask some advice (which i did) and analyze the situation before you go take your pets to a vet.
> 
> .


I understand in your situation perhaps calling the vet and then waiting and observing your bird was for the best but this statement above in my opinion is very wrong. In any other situation with a non breeding bird you will want to take the bird to the vet quickly if any signs of illness crop up.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

huson said:


> If we all bring our pets to the vet when something just happened, then we might take up the vet time from people who have pets that are in great needs.


This is absolutely untrue. With birds, it is of paramount importance to take the bird to the vet as soon as we notice anything wrong! As you probably know, as prey animals, birds hide their illnesses instinctively, so by the time we notice anything, it likely means they are seriously ill. If you read just a few medical threads from this forum, you will see any number of cases in which the owner noticed something, waited to observe, and then lost the bird within a matter of hours because action was not taken. Priority of our birds' care versus other animals' care is NOT our concern. It is OUR responsibility as owners to get to the vet and have experienced professionals evaluate the situation. It is up to THEM to determine the priority of cases, but if we all take a wait and see approach, we are risking our birds' lives.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I appreciate the fact that you called your vet for advice, which is probably thr first thing you should've done rather than contacting the forum.

If anyone follows your advice about not taking immediate care to have their birds seen during times of illness I would hate to see how their situation turns out. My bird Ava began exhibiting very very _subtle_ symptoms on a thursday and we lost her on the following sunday, just 4 days later. I have first hand experience and I can testify that birds go downhill *very* quickly and are tough to save if you wait too long. 

You might've handled your birds situation appropriately, but it shows extreme irresponsibility that you even have the nerve to tell people NOT to take their birds to vet when they notice something is wrong. Hopefully other people have the common sense to disregard your comments about vet care.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

lol, I'm very impressed how upset some of the comments are. I guess everyone have their different opinion on how to handle their situation. I am very happy that I did not take my bird to the vet right away. I really cannot imagine what might have happened to stress her out to bring her to a vet and messed up her breeding cycle. 

I personally never take my pet to a vet except for a annual body check up. I hate to see others who always take up the vet time for un-necessary matters while there are others who really need the vet. 

It is the owner responsibly educate themselves on the anatomy and physiology of their pets, then always reply on the vet for un-neccessary matters. 

If the owner enjoy and love their pets they will spend more time on understanding them then just throw their pets to the vet clinic for ANY matters.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

We understand the anatomy of our birds (though I'm not really sure what that has to do with when they should go to the vet), the problem is that BIRDS GO DOWNHILL VERY FAST! Subtle symptoms can mean the worst and if you wait until you are completely sure your bird is having issues then it is often too late to save them. 

The tail-bobbing announced in your other post can possibly be pointing towards a respiratory infection or egg binding, so i won't be surprised if this arises as a larger issue.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm almost forgot to tell you all that I did have lotz of bad experiences from working in a vet clinic for 2 years and I quit at the end. I used to work at a vet clinic in Toronto, along St. Clair West St. 

Incident 1: the doctor was carry away by chit chating about her life with her staff in the surgery room. she sitched the wrong layers of muscles together. Hence, she need to undo what she sitched and sitch up the cat again. sad part is the cat need to suffer longer in the surgery room.

Incident 2: a client board her old cat at the clinic, the staff acidentally injury the cat when he try to take the cat out of its carrier. At the end, due to the injury the cat died, but the doctor told the owner that the cat died of an old age.

Incident 3: a doctor suppose to neuter the dog, but read the paper wrong. She cut open the abdominal and try to spay the dog. Of course, she cannot find what she was looking for then she realized that the dog is a male.

Incident 4: a client came in with a bird asking for help. the doctor have no idea what is wrong, she went into her office and look up in her textbook. (I can do that too if I have right textbook lol)

Incidient 5: one time I smell something funny nearby the cages and then i realized that a dog internal organs was falling out of the wound that the doctor sitched up. Obviously the doctor did not do a good job sitching the dog.

I'm just trying to let you all know that, as a owner you might never see what is happening at the back of the reception counter. Once you find out, you might be surprise of what is really happening to your pet. You all might think that only happened to the vet clinic that I worked for, but I know others who work for other vets and they all had similar incidents. 

Hence, I always try to do things on my own if possible.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I think if anyone breed cockatiel enough they should realize the female will need sometime to recover from laying an egg. All hen will have their tail bob up and down for awhile just right after they layed an egg. Try watch observe the cockatiel more often please.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Btw, I'll stop replying here cause it really waste my time. I don't see what's the point here anyway, I get no benefits from it at all. 

My bird is perfectly fine right now. If for whatever reason it died, then I'll take it as a lesson. Everyone will make mistake and I learn from my mistake. 

Please don't think you are a responsible owner when you bring your pet to a vet. There is more then that for being a responsible owner.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Well your vet seems like the worst vet ever! most vets would never do any of those things. Maybie you should look at some other vets... Because the vet your at seems more like a "pretend vet" then a real one....


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

huson said:


> I personally never take my pet to a vet except for a annual body check up. I hate to see others who always take up the vet time for un-necessary matters while there are others who really need the vet.
> 
> It is the owner responsibly educate themselves on the anatomy and physiology of their pets, then always reply on the vet for un-neccessary matters.
> 
> If the owner enjoy and love their pets they will spend more time on understanding them then just throw their pets to the vet clinic for ANY matters.


AARGH! :O
As owners, unless you are an avian vet yourself, we cannot say if it is 'un-nessesary' or not!
The vet can tell us if something is wrong and might be able to help before it's to late, BIRDS AREN'T ANYLESS IMPORTANT!

And plus, If The Owner Enjoys And Loves There Pet, THEY WOULD BE WORRIED AT THE FIRST SIGN THAT SOMETHING WAS WRONG!
It is not waisting the vets time, they are simply doing their job!

Mate, your digging yourself a bigger hole.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

huson said:


> Btw, I'll stop replying here cause it really waste my time. I don't see what's the point here anyway, I get no benefits from it at all.
> 
> My bird is perfectly fine right now. If for whatever reason it died, then I'll take it as a lesson. Everyone will make mistake and I learn from my mistake.
> 
> Please don't think you are a responsible owner when you bring your pet to a vet. There is more then that for being a responsible owner.



If the bird died then you would learn a lesson from it dieing... But the bird would be dead... So i see that as inresponible of your part for treating your birds like a plastic toy. I take my petys to the vet when ever they have a probelm. And I am a more of a responsible owner then you will ever be!....


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

huson said:


> Incident 3: a doctor suppose to neuter the dog, but read the paper wrong. She cut open the abdominal and try to spay the dog. Of course, she cannot find what she was looking for then she realized that the dog is a male.


Andi see this as a BIG FAT LIE! If there spaying a dog there going to see the (male parts) right away.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

In incident 1--doctor's are humans and make mistakes. The cat didn't feel it as it was under anestestia. In incident 2--there must've been something else going on with the cat because i don't see how it is possible for a cat to get a fatal injury from being removed from a carrier.

And i refuse to believe incident 3. I find it hard to believe that a certifed doctor wouldn't notice the dog's testicles before attempting a spay procedure. I'm sorry but dogs' balls are just kind of out there..and incredibly hard to miss even when not looking for them.

In incident 4--this shows that you obviously were not at an avian clinic and they weren't meant to be knowledgeable about birds. And in incident 5--dog's often lick and chew their wounds until they reopen. This happens fairly often at the clinic and at home once a dog has been discharged. A simple Elizabethian collar would've resolved this issue after a second stitch-up.

Sorry, i had to analyze all of these to show that all vets are not horrible and things do happen unexpectedly in the medical field...the vet spoken of here may or may not have been a good caretaker, but there are obviously ways that these events could've been manipulated by huson to make the whole veterinary world sound horrible.

And yes, I'll be the first to admit there are some bad vet clinics which is why clients should be able to tour the facility by appointment. I, however, work closely with both of my vets and have shadowed their work and surgeries before to ensure my pets are seeing proper clinics.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

huson said:


> I'm almost forgot to tell you all that I did have lotz of bad experiences from working in a vet clinic for 2 years and I quit at the end. I used to work at a vet clinic in Toronto, along St. Clair West St.
> 
> Incident 1: the doctor was carry away by chit chating about her life with her staff in the surgery room. she sitched the wrong layers of muscles together. Hence, she need to undo what she sitched and sitch up the cat again. sad part is the cat need to suffer longer in the surgery room.
> 
> ...


Didn't you report it! Do you not care enough! Those poor owners who had that happen to there pets probably wouldnt appreciate being lied to, vets like that shouldn't be to let continue working with animals!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> In incident 1--doctor's are humans and make mistakes. The cat didn't feel it as it was under anestestia. In incident 2--there must've been something else going on with the cat because i don't see how it is possible for a cat to get a fatal injury from being removed from a carrier.
> 
> And i refuse to believe incident 3. I find it hard to believe that a certifed doctor wouldn't notice the dog's testicles before attempting a spay procedure. I'm sorry but dogs' balls are just kind of out there..and incredibly hard to miss even when not looking for them.
> 
> ...


I agree!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you worked at a clinic and feel you are more experienced than the vet, I don't understand why you would need to come here and ask our advice on basic first aid such as examining a bleeding bird for the source of the blood. This situation demonstrates EXACTLY why you are NOT more experienced than the vet, and still need to seek medical care when your bird needs it. I think you are probably also aware of how dangerous it is to generalize "all vets are bad" from your one experience. This kind of logic tends to go both ways. If you don't want people to assume you are an irresponsible owner, then don't post sweeping statements like this.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*This is BULL CRAP* nit-picking over comments on husons experiences seen at the vet while working there!!!!


*In incident 4--this shows that you obviously were not at an avian clinic and they weren't meant to be knowledgeable about birds.*
-------------------------------------

I think the poster knows that she was not at an avian clinic....god!


----------

